# Mail me renvoit un mail en rafale !



## bienfait (16 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui j'ai envoyé un mail composé essentiellement de photos à un ami (22 photos).
d'habitude j'envoie plusieurs mails avec 6 ou 7 photos dans chaque ... pour que ça passe sans problèmes. Faute de temps j 'ai envoyé tout d'un coup et il m'a semblé que c'était passé !
et puis par la suite je reçois des clones de ce mail dans un dossier intitulé "messages récupérés" et mon logiciel Mail ne fait plus que ça (collecter des copies !!) et oublie son travail de collecte de mails "légitimes":hein:
j'en suis à 12 copies
à ce rythme là si je laisse le mac allumé, demain matin j en aurais une centaine ... 

quelqu'un a t il une idée pour remettre mon Mail dans le droit chemin ? Je n'ai qu'une connaissance sommaire des Mac ... merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


Moi, j'ai déjà une idée pour t'éviter d'ouvrir dans le forum "Applications" un topic qui n'a rien à y faire : il suffit de prendre connaissance de cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", astucieusement placée juste sous le bouton de création de nouveau topic ! 

On déménage !


----------



## schwebb (16 Avril 2010)

Hello,

C'est Mail qui se venge de ces mails énormes qui saturent les boîtes des copains. Il essaye de te faire comprendre qu'il vaut mieux mettre ses photos en ligne et envoyer un lien. 

Blague à part, il nous manque des infos: quel FAI, quel webmail? Pop ou imap? Tu es allé sur la page Internet de ton fournisseur mail voir ce qui pouvait clocher?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Avril 2010)

Ahh encore un épisode de la serie
"la vengeance de Mail"

En plus de ce que dit schwebb
un détail tout simple
ce message rempli jusqu'à ras bord  dépasse probablement les capacités autorisées par les services utilisés par toi ET chez le destinataire

peux tu en dire plus?
si ce message est vraiment parti ( sans doute mais  verifier sur mac ET en ligne)


----------



## bienfait (16 Avril 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> quel FAI, quel webmail? Pop ou imap? Tu es allé sur la page Internet de ton fournisseur mail voir ce qui pouvait clocher?


la box: orange; webmail: gmail; serveur de réception: imap et je ne vois rien qui semble clocher sur mon gmail en ligne ... (en même temps j'y connais pas grand chose hum)
je ne sais pas trop quoi faire ...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Avril 2010)

bon 
tu ne réponds pas sur ca
est ce que ce message fut vraiment envoyé!

va voir " sent Mail" ( en bas dans tes bal [Gmail] ) ou  sur gmail en ligne


----------



## bienfait (16 Avril 2010)

mon message était dans "messages envoyés". je l'ai mis machinalement à la poubelle hier lorsque les copies faisaient leur apparitions ...


----------



## schwebb (16 Avril 2010)

Et si tu le trouves, regarde la taille. Maxi 20mo sur Gmail (sans compter la limite du destinataire).


----------



## bienfait (16 Avril 2010)

chaque copie que je reçois correspond à 47,4 Mo !!! (je pense en fin de compte que mon mess n a jamais été envoyé et pourtannt j'avais cru)


----------



## schwebb (16 Avril 2010)

bienfait a dit:


> chaque copie que je reçois correspond à 47,4 Mo !!! (je pense en fin de compte que mon mess n a jamais été envoyé et pourtannt j'avais cru)



Ben cherche pas, le problème vient de là. Des pièces jointes à 47 mo... :mouais: Dans ce cas vaut mieux utiliser un client FTP, ou alors les mettre en ligne.

Aussi, le fait d'avoir supprimé le mail alors qu'il n'était pas encore envoyé a dû mettre le dawa. Quitte Mail, va dans TaPetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Mail, et déplace sur le bureau le fichier Envelope Index. Relance Mail, et regarde ce que ça donne.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Avril 2010)

je virerai AUSSI les caches mail
( c'est de l'imap donc dans Mail ce sont des messages en caches)


----------



## schwebb (16 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> je virerai AUSSI les caches mail
> ( c'est de l'imap donc dans Mail ce sont des messages en caches)



+1.

Donc TaPetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Caches/Mail


----------



## pascalformac (16 Avril 2010)

et je reviens sur DEUX choses
1-faut arreter les envois de photos par Mail
souvent les gens ont juste envie d'en voir une ou 2 ou juste jeter un oeil rapide et pas forcement envie de telecharger tous  les megas des pj ( en haute def ca monte vite)

2- solution
 gmail te la donne sous ton nez !
créer un album PRIVÉ sur ton compte picasa ( lié au gmail)

les avantages sont multiples
- on envoit un lien
ET 
-le destinataire peut regarder  ( en vignette en diaporama en haute def etc)

et sauf si tu le bloques specifiquement, télecharger s'il le souhaite
(et télecharger QUE ce qui l'interesse LUI , APRES visio)


----------



## schwebb (16 Avril 2010)

+ 8000.


----------



## bienfait (17 Avril 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Quitte Mail, va dans TaPetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Mail, et déplace sur le bureau le fichier Envelope Index. Relance Mail, et regarde ce que ça donne.



je viens de le faire. je ne reçois plus de copies de mon fameux mail mais mon gmail est toujours occupé à travailler et ne pas récupérer le courrier (sur Mail). j ai reçu en effet du courrier sur mon gmail en ligne mais mail ne me le ramène toujours pas



schwebb a dit:


> Donc TaPetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Caches/Mail


je ne vois pas de dossier Mail dans PetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Caches/
je ne vois qu'un com.apple.mail et je ne pense pas que ce soit ça ...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2010)

PetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/*Caches*/

toi tu as regardé ailleurs (sans doute dans  le dossier  preférences)

-
et tu as forcement un dossier Mail dans Caches car sinon tu ne verrais aucun message imap


----------



## bienfait (17 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> PetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/*Caches*/
> 
> toi tu as regardé ailleurs (sans doute dans  le dossier  preférences)
> 
> ...



non, j ai suivi exactement PetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/*Caches*/ et je ne trouve pas de dossier Mail ! alors à moins qu il y ait des dossiers cachés comme sous windows ... :rose:

Mac OSX 10.6.3  Mail 4.2

(au fait, Mail continue de télécharger des copies du mail en question ...)


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2010)

et je te dis que c'est impossible car sinon tu ne verrais AUCUN message imap


----------



## bienfait (17 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> et je te dis que c'est impossible car sinon tu ne verrais AUCUN message imap



alors dis moi ...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2010)

ben t'es aveugle?
( et merci pour la peu pratique  presentation par icones)


----------



## bienfait (17 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben t'es aveugle?



là on a un vrai problème. je vois parfaitement le dossier caches (voir première impression écran) mais quant au dossier mail à l intérieur de caches je ne le vois pas ! (2ème impression)
alors tu vois un dossier mail là dedans toi ????? 
pffffff j y comprend plus rien .... 
un fantôme sur net ? toi qui hallucine ou moi qui suis définitivement miro ? merci en tt cas


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2010)

il est là


----------



## schwebb (17 Avril 2010)

Dans Caches, j'ai bien un dossier Mail (en plus du com.apple.mail):


----------



## ItsMeArmelle (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Alors moi j'ai le même problème, mais je suis sur Lion.
Du coup, je ne trouve pas la bibliothèque dans la petite maison.
est-ce normal ? et que dois-je faire svp, si vous pouvez m'aider.

merci


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 
Finder (Bureau) => Menu Aller, enfonce la touche _alt _et le Bibliothèque apparait dans la liste.


----------



## ItsMeArmelle (8 Février 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Finder (Bureau) => Menu Aller, enfonce la touche _alt _et le Bibliothèque apparait dans la liste.



Ah çà y est, merci beaucoup 
et donc une fois que j'ai déplacé Envelop Index sur le bureau, j'en fais quoi après ? je les supprime ? (désolée d'insister mais bon, j'ai peur de faire n'importe quoi)
et les caches des mails, je supprime carrément le dossier ?

merci en tout cas, pour la réponse, vraiment très rapide 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------

Up !!

juste quelques précisions s'il vous plait ?


----------



## ItsMeArmelle (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je relance le sujet parce que mon souci n'est toujours pas résolu.
J'ai été dans ma boite de réception gmail, j'ai supprimé le message qui gênait.
Je suis allée dans la bibliothèque, j'ai déplacé le dossier Envelop Index.
J'ai ensuite supprimé le doser com.apple.mail dans les Caches.
J'ai redémarré mail, qui a pris plus d'une heure pour s'ouvrir.
résultat. çà bloque toujours.

Quelqu'un peut me dire ce que j'ai fait de mal ou ce que j'ai raté ?
Ce serait vraiment gentil, parce que j'utilise mail souvent.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour,



ItsMeArmelle a dit:


> J'ai redémarré mail, qui a pris plus d'une heure pour s'ouvrir.
> résultat. çà bloque toujours.


Quel est le pb ?
L'intitulé du fil est "mail-me-renvoit-un-mail-en-rafale", c'est ça ton pb ?


----------



## ItsMeArmelle (9 Février 2012)

C'était effectivement çà mon problème, mais j'ai carrément reconfiguré mail.
j'ai supprimé la boite de messagerie, et l'ai ré-enregistré.
Tout fonctionne !

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (9 Février 2012)

ItsMeArmelle a dit:


> Tout fonctionne !
> 
> Merci



De rien ! Qu'est ce que je suis bon


----------



## ItsMeArmelle (9 Février 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> De rien ! Qu'est ce que je suis bon



C'est çà ! juste un message et hop !! tout est réglé. hi hi hi


----------



## Powerdom (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Quitter mail
Éteindre le wifi du Mac. 
Lancer mail et attendre le message d'erreur. Choisir modifier le message puis supprimer ce message sans l'enregistrer. Cela devrait résoudre votre problème.

Tiens c'est bizarre. Je répond car chez moi je n'avais qu'une page. Pas les messages de cet après midi...
Bon ma solution fonctionne bien au cas ou...


----------



## fifi_72 (17 Mai 2012)

Bonjour
J'ai à peu près le même problème et bien sûr j'ai essayé les différentes solutions proposées, sans succès, d'où mon post...

on a voulu m'envoyer un fichier de chez moi, sans en vérifier la taille au préalable et ce à partir de 2 comptes... le fichier fait 64 Mo !

Donc, il revient en rafale sur "Messages récupérés" de 2 comptes, ce qui au bout d'un moment a saturé le HD (ça a tourné toute la journée d'hier).

Le gros hic c'est que les messages d'origines sont INTROUVABLES d'où un problème accru...

Quand j'ai viré le cache du mail, ça n'a rien fait...
Quand j'ai mis sur le bureau le fichier "envelope index", ben il me demande de reconfigurer mail en 1ère utilisation et j'ai pas envie de perdre mes mails (10 ans d'archives)... j'ai pas envie de faire joujou avec ça, j'ai des documents extrêmement importants que je ne peux pas me permettre d'effacer.

J'ai tenté de déconnecter du net et relancer Mail, ça ne change rien du tout...

J'ai même fait une recherche du document sur l'ordi, sans succès, j'ai viré le fichier de 64 Mo qui pose problème, même si je sais que ça ne fait rien du tout...

Si vous avez une solution, je suis preneuse ! Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (17 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Dans Mail, tout en bas de la fenêtre principale, tu devrais voir la roue crantée; un clic dessus / Obtenir les données d compte : peux tu voir/supprimer ton fameux msg de 64 Mo ?


----------



## fifi_72 (17 Mai 2012)

Merci de te pencher sur mon cas 

Je suis allée regarder : rien que dalle... j'ai regardé pour les 2 comptes 

Je précise : je suis chez Free, j'utilise le serveur IMAP et non POP, si ça peut éclairer...


----------



## Sly54 (17 Mai 2012)

fifi_72 a dit:


> Je précise : je suis chez Free, j'utilise le serveur IMAP et non POP, si ça peut éclairer...


As tu essayé de regarder via le webmail de Free ?
(sans aucune garantie)


----------



## fifi_72 (17 Mai 2012)

Je dois même te dire que c'est la première chose que j'ai faite ! pour les deux comptes, j'ai tout vérifié...

Généralement je me débrouille bien pour me dépatouiller avec le mac, depuis le temps (bientôt 20 ans), mais là... j'aurais préféré qu'il me dise qu'il ne trouve pas de disque de démarrage  ça, au moins, ça me connaît !


----------



## fifi_72 (23 Mai 2012)

Donc il n'y a pas de solution à mon problème ? 

J'ai essayé de resynchroniser les boîtes via l'interface webmail Zimbra sur Free mais le serveur de synchronisation est tjs HS... la synchro via Mail ne donne rien, c'est désespérant !


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mai 2012)

fifi_72 a dit:


> Donc il n'y a pas de solution à mon problème ?


Sur ma machine, avec les sauvegardes kivonbien, j'irai dans Bibliothèque / Mail et je ferai des essais de déplacement sur le bureau des fichiers inbox.mbox ou bien sent.mbox ou équivalent.

Pour voir si ça débloque Mail.


----------



## fifi_72 (26 Mai 2012)

Merci pour l'idée, je vais essayer ! 

MàJ :

Je l'ai fait, ça ne donne rien... A priori ces BIIIP de message sont stockés sur le serveur, aucune idée de comment les virer... impossible de synchroniser via le webmail (mail zimbra de Free, IMAP sur la bécane)

Je donne ma langue au chat


----------



## Adac (7 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous!
J'ai exactement le même problème... Mails me renvoie dans un dossier "Méssages récupérés" qu'il créer tout seul un message que j'ai envoyé à une amie. Ce qui est bizarre c'est que ce message fait 10,5 Mo. D'habitude je peux envoyer des messages de cette taille sans problème. (Jusqu'à 20 Mo).
J'ai essayé les techniques décrites plus haut sans succès. 
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider s'il vous plait?

Quelques infos : Je suis chez free. Et mon OS est MacOS 10.6.8 (Snow Leopard).
Info supplémentaire : Il y a quelques jours, impossible d'envoyer un message. Je les recevais mais ne pouvais pas en envoyer, les messages restaient coincés dans la boîte d'envoi. J'ai reconfiguré les comptes (serveur d'envoi, et serveur de réception pop/imap...).

Et grande nouveauté, j'ai découvert après avoir écrit ça que ce message apparait maintenant 38 fois dans mes brouillons. ...
Merci!!!


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2013)

Adac a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> J'ai exactement le même problème... Mails me renvoie dans un dossier "Méssages récupérés" qu'il créer tout seul un message que j'ai envoyé à une amie. Ce qui est bizarre c'est que ce message fait 10,5 Mo. D'habitude je peux envoyer des messages de cette taille sans problème. (Jusqu'à 20 Mo).
> J'ai essayé les techniques décrites plus haut sans succès.
> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider s'il vous plait?
> ...



tu ne precises ni le service webmail  utilisé ni le type de compte pop ou imap
(en passant selon les réglages et services   un message non envoyé peut etre dans brouillons et plusieurs fois selon les facons dont il enregistre les echecs d'envoi et ou modif de rédaction successives)

-et préciser les manips de nettoyage effectuées


----------

